# U.P. Things to Do/Places to See/Lodging



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

The monks that make and sell jam (and great baked goods too) are located on M 26 between Eagle River, Keweenaw County, Michigan and Eagle Harbor. The place is called the Jam Pot.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Thanks again for all of the input guys and I've added all your suggestions to my list. We'll see what we can fit in for the couple of days we have to browse around the area. 

Scott


----------



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

If you go up the Keweenaw go out to the mouth of the Montreal river. It just north of Bete Gris. It is about a mile and a half hike from where the road ends. Nice little hike in the woods along the shoreline and a beautiful set of falls that terminate directly into superior.


----------



## nickadams33 (Apr 11, 2010)

Don't forget about the spooky Paulding Light just north of Watersmeet! I still have nightmares!!:tdo12:


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

mdad said:


> If you go up the Keweenaw go out to the mouth of the Montreal river. It just north of Bete Gris. It is about a mile and a half hike from where the road ends. Nice little hike in the woods along the shoreline and a beautiful set of falls that terminate directly into superior.


WOW; I forgot that. Awesome spot. We hammered the lake trout in that hole were the bottom fall falls into the lake one day, jigging from the edge of the bottom waterfall. We used to take a boat over from lac la belle. used to find float copper along the shore near there also. If you go there be sure to walk upstream to the upper fall. Also great brookies upstream.


----------



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

We have a great place with cabins right by Bond Falls and the Paulding Light. Lots of waterfalls off the beaten path, cool trout hatchery. And your boat would be safe too. check out our website www.runningbearresort.com

hope you have a great trip. Lots of great suggestions!


----------



## matt73 (Feb 3, 2003)

the waterfalls around munising are pretty nice. there are a few close to town and some farther out. Laughing whitefish falls is in the middle of nothing, down a dirt road and its a hike, but it was one of the best falls ive ever seen.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Keep em coming everyone. I found out we can't take the beagles to Isle Royal :sad: and if they can't go, neither will I. So we need some more destinations


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

We visited here several years ago, just a quickie, always wanted to go back and spend some time there. Quite dramatic when we were there in early spring, LOTS of water rushing thru!! Here's a link:

http://www.gowaterfalling.com/waterfalls/piersgorge.shtml

I seem to remember an extensive trail system, but it was still snow covered when we were there.

Scott B.

Here's Hunt's guide:http://hunts-upguide.com/norway_piers_gorge.html


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

TV6 up here polled viewers on the "7 Natural Wonders of the UP" which might give you some ideas

http://www.uppermichiganssource.com/news/content.aspx?id=443070


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Kenny I know you aren't responsible for the vote but here it is and my opinion, FWIW.

1st Natural Wonder of the UP: Brockway Mountain
2nd Natural Wonder of the UP: Kitch-iti-kipi
3rd Natural Wonder of the UP: The Lake of the Clouds
4th Natural Wonder of the UP: Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore
5th Natural Wonder of the UP: Tahquamenon Falls
6th Natural Wonder of the UP: Bond Falls 
7th Natural Wonder of the UP: Agate Falls 

1-never been there, yet
2-very cool
3-haven't been there yet
4-no dogs allowed on the walk trail, if they're not welcome I don't need it
5-if you go to the U.P., that is a first although my G/F had been there twice without seeing it
6-okay but Sturgeon River Falls are way way better. We spent hours there and at Silver Mountain
7-same as #6


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------

